# Hesitation, loss of rev counter and no power



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a 2.0 litre petrol 2002 T30 X-Trail.

Had the following sequence of events last night on the way home.

Vehicle slowed suddenly , then seemed to recover.
Little power to accelerate and lost Rev counter.
Continued 12 miles on Motorway. Pulled off o drop off passenger, left engine running, when moved off, rev counter came back on.
Drove further 3 miles home, parked up and took readings before engine switch off.

I enclose Scanner Error code (P0335) and live data readings in case they mean anything to your guys. 

Can anyone help resolvethis?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

P0335 is a Crank sensor code, not a "Rough Road Sensor".
If your crank sensor was going tits-up, then that could cause the symptoms you encountered. Bad crank sensors do all sorts of stupid things.

And that data looks about as normal as it could get, aside from that 99.21% behind the short term fuel trim bank 1 sensor 2. Don't know what that's all about. As long as it changes, I wouldn't worry about that at all.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks for that.
Have time to Google a bit more today and found somereally useful info on the AULRO site.
It makes complete sense as to why the hesitation, no speedo and limited power.

Turning the engine off last seems to have reset the ECU, such that the car drove fine today, but I wont chance it.

It appears the part number I need is Nissan 237316N206, however Delphi make an equivalent (pn SS10816 ) @ £20.51.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Next Q....
Is the position of the 2.0 Litre Crank sensor the same as the 2.5?
if not does anyone have a pic of where it is?

I read that on the 2.5, two sensors need to be replaced - is that the same on the 2.0, or can I just replace the Crankshaft sensor on its own?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

replaced crank sensor - local stealer charged £48, which i thought was a good deal (took em 2 hurs ),

problem seemed to be resolved.


----------

